# Windows 10 Installations DVD erstellen ?



## Christian91 (29. Juli 2015)

Geht es mit bereits ausgeführten Windows Installations DVD zu erstellen ?


----------



## stevooh (29. Juli 2015)

Du brauchst meines Wissens nach die .iso Datei in dem für dich passenden Formant (Home/Pro | 32/64bit)


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juli 2015)

Was hat es auf sich mit diesen Home N und Pro N?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2015)

N ist ohne Mediaplayer.  Windows 10: MSDN und Media Creation Tool stellen Download zur Verfügung | heise online


----------



## kelevra (30. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Media Creation Tool von Microsoft kannst du die ISO downloaden und auch gleich einen DVD erstellen.

Installing Windows 10 using the media creation tool - Windows Help


----------

